# starting over???



## allmylife10 (Mar 9, 2010)

6 yrs ago my husband had an affair, he told me he no longer loved me. When his affair ended he decided to stay and love me again. Tonight he announced he does not love me, he wants me to leave. Can't stand me. I have no family to turn to and a parttime job with no car. We have to grown sons who lived with us and are unemployed. I do not know wht to do ..I am crushed


----------



## MCDONALD (Mar 8, 2010)

I think that if I was in your situation I would set down and talk to my sons about finding employment and put together a plan of action. Maybe you can pick up some extra hours or go full time if your job offers it. Ultimately you will be better as a person when you don't have someone telling you they don't love you and might be able to live a happier more fulfilling life.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this, and I agree with McDonald. Let your sons know what's going on (without value judgments, if you can), and ask them to help you make and execute a plan for self-sufficiency--for them and for you. If you include them in the planning stages, they will be more likely to take some responsibility for following through and they will likely see that you can really use their support! 

Let us know how it's going. This is a tough situation and I'm sure other people will have support and ideas to share as you make your way forward. God bless.


----------



## del88 (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear about your situation. I hope you have been able to get some help. I know it's not going to be easy, but staying in a loveless marriage where a spouse cheats and then asks you to leave is terrible. You'll be better off in the long run, even if it doesn't seem like that now.


----------

